# Vehicle Weight Checks



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Taking my motorhome to france for the first time in a couple of weeks time. 
Loaded it up and took it to the weigh bridge, thought it wise. Was surprised how close to the limit (3500Kg) it was (3450Kg) 

Can someone tell me how Strict the Frence police are, and are there Weight checks carried out. 

Thanks 

Olly


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

*Weighing in France*

Hi

To the best of my knowledge, the French Police do not check weigh vehicles. It is another government department similar to our Trading Standards. I have been to France loads of times and have never been weighed by anyone.

It sounds as if you will be OK in any event as you actual weight is below your GVW. If you have not weighed the axles individually just make sure that you distribute your load as best you can.

Have a good time - and relax.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have never seen anyone being pulled up and weighed . I suppose it could happen if you look a lot overweight. Badly sagging rear end.


Have good trip.

steve & ann. ------------------- teensvan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We all get a "badly sagging rear end" as we get to a certain age!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Olly, you stand more chance of getting weighed when you get over here. with all that wine on board. :lol: Enjoy your trip and don't forget your cork screw........... :lol: Bob.


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I have posted several times recently with enquiries about weight before / during trip to France. Although I was concerned about being stopped and any ensuing penalties, my biggest concern was that as soon as you go over the maximum designated weight, the insurance would be invalidated.

Thanks to advice from MHF members, and "Tonka" in particular, I have, since our return, been in touch with SV Tech, and for the price of £230, with no modifications required, they are able within just a few days to uprate our Autotrail Apache 700 (2008) max weight from 4000kgs to 4250kgs, plenty more than enough to cover what we need (lots of wine and cheese!). The whole process takes about 4days.

If you are not setting off for a couple of weeks, I would strongly recommend you contact SV Tech and see what they can do for you. Far better IMHO to shell out a "small" amount of money and be legal and insured!

Timotei


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Weighbridges DO exist in France but they do not seem to use them much. 

If you look at many French caravans they seem to load them with everything including the kitchen sink, the home refrigerator and so on! I would be very surprised if many of them are below their maximum weights! Their MH seem to have everything - including boats on the roof, canoes and many other things.

I do not think it is a widespread problem - after 40 years of driving in France I have never seen non-commercial vehicles being examined and can only assume that when you see the police (in what ever form) examining lorries they are checking their documents.

Your chances of being checked near a British port on the way back are much higher - it has been done near our local port (Plymouth) and the police have stated that they will check vehicles coming back off the ferry to ensure they are not overloaded. Welcome back to Britain!  

Dave


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I got pulled over in Rouen this year by the mobile weighing lot, asked for my Reg doc and said I was over loaded. I said don't be stupid how can I be with two people and not a lot of gear. I showed them my weigh plate and the three axle weights, which is always a bit different from the Reg doc and that cocked them up, much muttering and gesticulating they had to let me go. So it just shows they ain't that sure. But if I needed to I could have drained my water tank and that would be about 100 kilos. 

Don't worry they still want our tourism.

John.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello, dont know about France, never seen it.

But I know of a couple of people that have been fined in Switzerland, one couple were about 100 kilos over, as asked if they could release there fresh water to take it under. No, No No was the answer, you are not allowed to just dump your water, and yes you are still overweight.

Regards Pat


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

To every one who replied thankyou. My mind is easy, Ive been motorhoming for 16 years and never seen anyone wieght checked, but by the law of sod it could happen. 

My moterhome is a Autotrail Cheyanne 584 of 1997 vintage it first weighed in at 3200 Kg, I had it uprated to 3500Kg by Drinkwaters and fitted Rear spring assisters, so unlike me it does not suffer ''saggy bottom syndrom''. 

Over the years its been upgraded, all adding weight, Anyway once again thanks for the friendly assistance 

Olly


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't worry about being weighed in France,

Your much more likely to be mugged and raped on the aires, after being gassed of course by the hordes of illegals or be robbed by people pretending to have broken down, after the cops have fined you for using your a frame towcar, or for your other half removing his/her seatbelt to retreive the peage ticket from the machine. :wink: 

(mickyc removes tongue from cheek)


You could of course stay here, be lined up by theodolyte on a CC site, get ripped off in every town, and get p wet through :wink: 



Enjoy your holiday, we've only been back 1 week and are still sulking :?


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Thanks mickyc

Lifes a holiday. At least it is when you get to 70. I still get excited just looking forward to France for the first time.

Olly


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

We've lived in France for four years, and though many visit our campsite and we have very recent experience of folk who have been robbed on motorway aires (new locks were delivered here just days ago), we have never heard of anyone being weighed. 

There are plenty who have been breath-tested (including Bob) as there are random tests in France, where the limit is much lower than in the UK. As ever, do not drink if you will be driving!

Dragonfly


----------

